# Frage zur Rampe



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Moin, habe die Sufu zwar bemüht, aber habe dort noch keine Antwort gefunden.

Mein Problem:
Habe eine selbstgebaute Rampe ( 30 cm) und 25 m anfahrweg.
Wenn ich jetzt mit Vollgas über das Teil jumpe fliege ichj vll. nen Meter weit, woran liegt das?
Liegt es an der höhe der Rampe, am Tempo oder daran, dass ich als Absprung nen gerades Brett habe, statt einem gebogenem?
Ist es vll. ganz normal?


MfG


----------



## pedalentreter22 (14. März 2010)

kann an vielen Dingen liegen: Shape, Speed, Anfahrt...
poste am besten mal ein Bild.

P.S.: ich würde kein Brett als Absprung nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Bild brauche ich da wohl net, habe einfach nur Betonplatten 30 cm hoch gestapelt und nen gerades Brett draufgelegt


----------



## Kettenglied (14. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Liegt es an der höhe der Rampe, am Tempo oder daran, dass ich als Absprung nen gerades Brett habe, statt einem gebogenem?
> Ist es vll. ganz normal?
> 
> 
> MfG




An allem. Und zusätzlich noch daran das du wahrscheinlich nur "drüber fährst" und nicht abspringst. Auch die Länge des Bretts spielt eine Rolle. Je länger das Teil ist umso weniger steil ist die Rampe. Je weniger steil desto flacher fliegst du auch raus. 

Mal ehrlich, was erwartest du bei 30cm Rampenhöhe?


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Sagt mir was ich zu erwarten habe  
Habe noch keinerlei Erfahrung.
Was meinst du mit abspringen? ich fahre einfach auf die Rampe, kurz bevor mein Vorderrad am ende der Rampe ist ziehe ich den lenker hoch und lehne mich nach hinten ( wie beim Manual), meinst du mit springen, dass ich nen Bunny Hop machen soll?


----------



## Kettenglied (14. März 2010)

Ja, zumindest einen kleinen Hopser. Dann kommst du logischer Weise höher und wenn der Speed passt auch weiter. Also wenn du auf Weite gehen willst dann kommst du mit deiner Technik nicht "weit". Die eignet sich eher für Drops etc.

Und 30cm....merkt man das überhaupt? Selbst 50cm sind quasi ein Witz.  Also einen Tick größer kannst du da schon gehen. Soinst ist der Flug doch schneller vorbei als du denken kannst 

Evtl. einfach mal die Rampe etwas steiler bauen (kürzeres Brett) oder einfach höher.


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

mache ich sobald mein anderes Fahrrad ankommt, das was ich jetzt habe hat ne Starrgabel 16 Kg auf den Rippen und mindestens genauso viele Jahre aufem Rahmen 
Da bringen 30 cm auch schon freude 

Wieviel Geld muss ich einplanen um mir ne größere Rampe ( ne richtige) zu bauen, vll. hat das ja schonmal einer von euch gemacht und kann mir da genaueres sagen

MfG


----------



## pedalentreter22 (14. März 2010)

0â¬ mit Erde im Wald.


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

ich meine aus Holz.
Die Landung würde ich dann vll. aus Erde machen


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an...
Ich hab einen 1 Meter (Breit und hoch) Kicker, der hat mich allerdings nichts gekostet weil ich noch holz daheim hatte.
Hast du Holz? Musst du halt mal schauen.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht wie teuer Holz ist


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Holz habe ich in Rohen massen, aber alles nur Dachlatten, Paletten usw.
Die größeren Stücke sind alles Spanplatten, kann man die auch verwenden?

Ich habe mir überlegt vielleicht 3 Schichten 5 mm Starke Buchenplatten zu nehmen, dann würde ich diesen Kreisausschnitt hinbekommen oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig versteh aber könnte gehn 
Also für die Seitenteile würde ich 15 mm - 50 mm starke Platten nehmen, damit man die latten oder Bretter später auch gut draufschrauben oder -nageln kann. 
Wenn du so dicke platten nicht hast kannst du auch mehrere bretter zu einer platte zusammenschrauben.
Sei kreativ und denk nach, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. März 2010)

Wenn du Erde nimmst, hast du den Vorteil das du einfacher mal was Ändern kannst, wie Höhe, Länge, Winkel usw..
Wenn du dann das passende gefunden hast kannst du es dir aus Hölz nachbauen.
Oder wieder Ändern...


----------



## Snowtiger (16. März 2010)

Bei Heckler gibts ne Menge Anleitungen, solle auch für Dich etwas dabei sein.


----------



## LB-Biker (16. März 2010)

sorry das ich so dumm frage, aber was ist ne "Launch Ramp"?
Das Teil ist ja nur 59 cm hoch, habe heute den ganzen Tag mit ner 45 cm Rampe gearbeitet und die ist zwar perfekt ums Springen und Landen zu üben, aber sehr hoch kommt man net.

Wo wir gerade schon beim Thema sind, wie Springe und Lande ich richtig?
Bis jetzt fahre ich einfach mit ner guten Geschwindigkeit auf die Rampe zu, wenn ich mit dem VR ca. in der mitte der Rampe bin ziehe ich den Lenker hoch und bei der Landung schaue ich, dass ich fast mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufkomme obwohl ich tendenziell erst mit dem HR aufsetzte.

Ist das richtig so?
MfG


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> sorry das ich so dumm frage, aber was ist ne "Launch Ramp"?
> Das Teil ist ja nur 59 cm hoch, habe heute den ganzen Tag mit ner 45 cm Rampe gearbeitet und die ist zwar perfekt ums Springen und Landen zu üben, aber sehr hoch kommt man net.
> 
> Wo wir gerade schon beim Thema sind, wie Springe und Lande ich richtig?
> ...



launch = start  
Ne Startrampe brauchte aber nicht für einen Kicker der nur einen halben Meter hoch ist.

Im Prinzip ist deine Technik richtig. Wenn du meistens mit dem Hinterrad zuerst aufkommst, musst du das Vorderrad nach unten drücken. Das musst du vor allem machen, wenn die Rampen höher werden und du landest auch einer landung.
Umso steiler ein Kicker ist desto weniger musst du das Vorderrad beim Absprung hochziehen, nicht dass du mal ausversehen einen Halben Backflip machst.  Das ist einem Kumpel mal passiert,war aber halb so wild, trotzdem würde ich es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## LB-Biker (17. März 2010)

finde ich gut, dass meine Technik stimmt.
Habe heute mal probiert  Bunny Hopps währed dem absprung zu machen und da müsste ich noch VIEL üben um das einigermaßen hinzubekommen.

Ich würde billig an Paletten drankommen, wie kann ich mir denn aus denen ne gescheite Rampe bauen?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (17. März 2010)

würde daraus einen northshore machen und ihn in den Wald zimmern...
Warum willst du keine Erde? hat das einen besonderen Grund?
Vielleicht bist du ja auch Masochist und willst dir, wenn du schon hinfällst, auch richtig schön auf Asphalt wehtun?
Wäre ne interessante Möglichkeit.


----------



## LB-Biker (18. März 2010)

Ja, das mit der Erde ist nen schwacher Punkt bei mir,
um ehrlich zu sein ich bin zu schüchtern.
Mir läuft es schon kalt den Rücken runter wenn ich daran denke was die Nachbarn dazu sagen würden,
wenn ich auf meinen gepflasterten Weg ne Erdrampe "hinpflanze".

Ok, Spaß beiseite, ich habe halt nen gepflasterten Weg und bin eher selten im Wald mit dem Bike unterwegs, von daher bietet sich ne Holzrampe besser an.

MfG


----------



## StollenbikerRs (18. März 2010)

Hier hab ich mal was für dich 
http://www.heckler.com/ramps/ramplnch.html
Sollte glaub ich fürn Anfang reichen.


----------



## LB-Biker (18. März 2010)

jupp genau davon habe ich oben geredet, wenn ich malwieder an die nötigen Materialien rankomme werde ich mir so nen Ding mal zusammenzimmern.


P.S.: Schönes Bild von nem 2 Takter


----------



## StollenbikerRs (18. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> jupp genau davon habe ich oben geredet, wenn ich malwieder an die nötigen Materialien rankomme werde ich mir so nen Ding mal zusammenzimmern.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Schönes Bild von nem 2 Takter


 


danke


----------



## LB-Biker (18. März 2010)

AAAAH Geistesblitz 

Ich baue mir einfach die Rampe wie sie oben abgebildet ist, aber statt den flexiblen Holzparts nagle ich da einfach die Brätter von ner palette hin und da drauf nen bissl Erde, dann kann ich die Form verändern, mach mich dreckig und kann troz mangel an Selbstbewusstsein Erde aufem Weg ham  ( LOL)

Mkey, aber ernsthaft, das könnte fast klappen oder wird sich die Erde da verdünisieren?

MfG


----------



## Quator94 (18. März 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Bald kommt mein Cube Analog an, könntet ihr mir ungefähr sagen, ob der Rahmen und die Gabel Sprünge aushalten?


----------



## spirello (19. März 2010)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Bald kommt mein Cube Analog an, könntet ihr mir ungefähr sagen, ob der Rahmen und die Gabel Sprünge aushalten?



Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Einsatzbereich MTB.pdf von der Cube Seite:

*Tou*r
Hardtail von 80 bis 100mm Federweg vorne
Solide, alltagstaugliche Fahrräder für den tourenorientierten Freizeitfahrer
Bereich: Strasse sowie gut befestigte Wege, keine Sprünge

*Cross Country*
Hardtail / Fully von 80 - 100mm Federweg vorne und hinten
Gewichtsorientiert ausgestattete Fahrräder für den
ambitionierten Racer
Bereich: befestigte Wald  und Feldwege, keine Sprünge

*Marathon*
Hardtail / Fully von 100 - 125mm Federweg vorne und hinten
Für Langstreckenrennen und sportliche Tourenfahrer
Bereich: befestigte sowie unbefestigte Wege, keine Sprünge

Eh, das Teil ist ein preiswertes Tourenrad! Ich würd's lassen.


----------



## Quator94 (19. März 2010)

Oh, vielen Dank. Dann lass ich es lieber


----------



## LB-Biker (19. März 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Einsatzbereich MTB.pdf von der Cube Seite:
> 
> *Tou*r
> Hardtail von 80 bis 100mm Federweg vorne
> ...



Nen versuch ists wert, ich "spring" mit nem 16 Kg Starrgabelesel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelyking (19. März 2010)

Versuch mal den Winkel zu ändern, also steiler. 
Dann fliegst du hoher und weiter.

mfg


----------



## LB-Biker (11. April 2010)

Moin Moin,
der Sommer rückt immer näher, und ich habe keine brauchbare Rampe 

Da eine Holzrampe für mich als Anfänger unnötig und zu teuer ist werde ich jetzt eher in richtung Wald denken.

Was muss ich denn beachten wenn ich eine Rampe baue und als Landung auch so ne Rampe, ich hoffe man kann verstehen was ich meine.

Also gibts da Formelen ect. wie weit ich fliege weil das ist dann ja wichtig für die plazierung der zweiten rampe ( Landerampe)

Und wie hoch sollte man die beiden jeweils machen um erstmal nen Gefühl für diese Schräge Landung zu bekommen?


MfG


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

mhh also mit dem abstand der landung zur rampe ist gefühlssache und man lernt des mit erfahrung bzw. try and error methode


----------



## pedalentreter22 (11. April 2010)

bau den Absprung --> spring ---> spring noch ein paar mal --->bau ungefähr in der Mitte von deinen Aufklatschern die Landung.


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

ja aber diese methode funktioniert nur wenn die sprünge net so groß sind wenn es i-wa groß wird braucht man von anfang an ne landung..


----------



## LB-Biker (11. April 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> ja aber diese methode funktioniert nur wenn die sprünge net so groß sind wenn es i-wa groß wird braucht man von anfang an ne landung..



eben, vieleicht kennt ja einer von euch ne Formel.


----------



## JustFlying (11. April 2010)

Mit ner Formel wirst du nicht viel anfangen können- da du dich selbst noch als Anfänger einschätzt, wirst du wohl nichts übergroßes & lebensgefährliches bauen (wollen). 
Ich mach es auch so wie pedalentreter22 

Falls du es auch berechnen willst:
Man kann vermutlich die Formeln des Schrägen Wurfes anwenden:

Weite = (v²*sin(2*alpha)) / 9.81
v = Absprunggeschwindigkeit
alpha = Absprungwinkel
Maximale Weite ergibt sich demnach bei einem Winkel von 45°


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

aber ich denk berechnen bringt net viel , weil man müsste dann auf den trail n neigungsmesser mit nehmen , taschenrechner und ein tacho , und außerdem können sich die bodenverhältniseändern und somit auch die geschwindigkeit...


----------



## LB-Biker (11. April 2010)

ach jo, sobald ich nen Bike habe teste ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (15. April 2010)

die rechnerei gilt aber auch nur dann, wenn man die schanze weder schluckt noch aktv abspringt. Da das System (Bike+Fahrer) ein dynamisches system ist (also schlucken und absprignen kann und es warscheinlich auch tut, allein die gewichtsvelagerung wird schon auswirkungen haben) ist die unschärfe zu groß, als dass man da was gescheit berechnen kann.


----------



## player599 (20. April 2010)

mach es nach gefühl! ich hab im winter nen kicker mitsamt landung aus schnee gebaut, hab davor stundenlang gerechnet, alle winkel gemessen, nur die reibung kann man nicht so leicht berechnen... bau es einfach nach gefühl, erst aweng auf sicherheit, danach kannste die landung mit aweng erde noch weiter bauen..


----------



## Ghostrider29 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich mal begeben eine rampe zu bauen.Hier ist ein bild. was könnte ich noch verbessern!?


----------



## player599 (2. Mai 2010)

ich seh kein bild!!!!


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2010)

Ghostrider29 schrieb:


> . was könnte ich noch verbessern!?[



Noch eine bauen, damit Du nicht ins Flat springst


----------



## pedalentreter22 (2. Mai 2010)

vllcht die Größe, aber das kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (2. Mai 2010)

cool, jetz seh ich sie auch kannst du vielleicht mal nen bauplan posten? oder hast du nach dem plan in dem link gebaut?


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> cool, jetz seh ich sie auch kannst du vielleicht mal nen bauplan posten? oder hast du nach dem plan in dem link gebaut?




Schau auf www.heckler.com nach.
Habe heute mit dem Bau einer Rampe im Wald begonnen (Hanglage)
werde auch berichten wenn diese fertig ist, ich baue sie zum großteil aus den herumliegenden Ästen um möglichst wenig buddeln zu müssen.

MfG


----------



## Ghostrider29 (3. Mai 2010)

Ja der bauplan im link war eigentlich die vorlage hab nur noch so nen paar sachen stabiler gemacht


----------



## LB-Biker (3. Mai 2010)

So, habe heute meine Rampe fertig gebaut:

Habe zuerst ne Stelle gesucht  (is klar ne?) die Äste weggeräumt.
Dann alte vergammelte Äste gesammelt, und nen vergammeltes Rundholz und mir somit die Grundform gebaut.
Dann alles mit Blättern abgedichtet um keine Erde zu verlieren, und zum Schluss Erde drauf gemacht ( ca. 80 Liter)

Dann noch nen bissl geshaped und so, die Tage mache ich die Rundung rein.
Habe für alles bis jetzt 4 Stunden gebraucht.

MfG


----------



## Mr. Teflon (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

gute Idee, aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen.  Ich hätte nur die dicken Äste quer zur Fahrtrichtung gelegt, denn wenn sich das mit der Zeit auswäscht, kann es dumm enden wenn man mit den Reifen zwischen die Äste unvorbreitet rutscht. Ich hoffe Du haste die Äste wie beim Flossbau zusammengezurrt.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Mai 2010)

müsste halten, bei uns steht ne rampe im wald, die is windschief und nichtmal mit erde befestigt.


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Mai 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gute Idee, aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen.  Ich hätte nur die dicken Äste quer zur Fahrtrichtung gelegt, denn wenn sich das mit der Zeit auswäscht, kann es dumm enden wenn man mit den Reifen zwischen die Äste unvorbreitet rutscht. Ich hoffe Du haste die Äste wie beim Flossbau zusammengezurrt.



ähm nö, da ist nix festgezurrt, die Erde muss ich, da sie sich wie du gesagt hast auswäscht, immer wieder mal nachfüllen.
Festzurren werde ich es net müssen, das steht Bombenfest durch das ganze Gewicht.
 Allein die Erde oben drauf hat nen ordentliches Gewicht


----------



## Mr. Teflon (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## LB-Biker (16. Mai 2010)

So, hatte heut meinen Table fertig.
Da er relativ groß war, war es unmöglich genauso dicke Äste wie bei der o.g. Rampe zu verwenden, da ich alles von Hand säge.
Ergebnis war, das ich innerhalb von 6 Stunden das Teil fertig hatte, einmal drübergefahren bin und sich durchs mangelnde Gewicht alles verschoben hat.
Durch *hust* mangelnde Selbstbeherrschung steht jetzt nurnoch die Landerampe, der Rest liegt in nem Radius von 10 Meter drumrum.

Ich habe echt kein Bock mehr mir alles bauen zu müssen bevor ich mal Springen kann (bauzeit im Wald:10 Stunden/fahrzeit: 10 Minuten)

Problem ist nur, dass ich hier am A**** der Welt wohne und der nächste Dirtpark 80 km weg ids .
 Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Mai 2010)

stehen bei euch im wald denn keine rampen rum? Hier in aachen ist der wald ein eiziger bikepark, man muss die spots nur kennen. Vielleicht einfachmal etwas durch die gegend cruisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin hier absolut der einzigste der Dirtjump macht bzw. überhaupt weiß was es ist, Kaff halt.


----------



## LB-Biker (21. Mai 2010)

Moin moin, habe heute doch nochmal Hand angelegt un keinen Table sondern einfach nur ne mini Rampe mit Landung gebaut (also einfach den Mittelteil weggelassen).
Die Maße sind ca.:60cm hoch und zwischen den Rampen ca. 1m platz.
Die ist nur zum üben von der "in die Schräge für die Landung kommen" Geschichte da.
Wie hoch muss ich die nächste Rampe machen um erste Tricks zu lernen?


----------



## LB-Biker (30. Mai 2010)

Na will mir keiner seine Rampenmaße verraten?


----------



## poritz (30. Mai 2010)

machs so hoch wie du dich am wohlsten fühlst , des kann dir eingetlich keiner so genaus sagen . der eine mags lieber rund und steil aber ne anderer mags lieber lang un flach...


----------



## LB-Biker (30. Mai 2010)

Ja was isen so eure Erfahrung, ich will so groß wie nötig und so klein wie möglich bauen, für nen richtig Großen bin ich viel zu faul...


----------



## Kettenglied (30. Mai 2010)

Schön das du so ehrlich bist und deine Fehler zugibst  
Zu faul?.......Mann! Ich darf nebenzu auch noch zum Arbeiten gehen 8Std./ 6Tage die Woche und pflege trotzdem noch den Hometrail  (die ganzen Wanderer und Spaziergänger die ich verschwinden lasse weil sie zuviel wussten kommen noch erschwerend hinzu).
Also erhebe deinen Hintern und probier es aus. Seit dem 21.05 wartest du jetzt schon?


----------



## LB-Biker (30. Mai 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Schön das du so ehrlich bist und deine Fehler zugibst
> Zu faul?.......Mann! Ich darf nebenzu auch noch zum Arbeiten gehen 8Std./ 6Tage die Woche und pflege trotzdem noch den Hometrail  (die ganzen Wanderer und Spaziergänger die ich verschwinden lasse weil sie zuviel wussten kommen noch erschwerend hinzu).
> Also erhebe deinen Hintern und probier es aus. Seit dem 21.05 wartest du jetzt schon?



Nene!
Den Double den ich schon fertig hatte habe ich nach nen paar Sprüngen nochmal abgerissen und vergrößert und noch ne vierte Rampe gebaut, die bis jetzt ins Flat führt.
Ich bin eig. jeden Tag da.
Heute bestelle ich mir noch nen Klappspaten, da es unter umständen Auffällig sein könnte mit Spitzhacke un Schaufel in den Wald zu fahren.
Man muss es aber mal aus meiner Sicht sehen, ich will mich möglist schnell verbessern und dann kommts ******* wenn ich an ner Rampe doppelt solange baue wie ich nen nutzen daraus ziehe.


----------



## Kettenglied (30. Mai 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> .......Klappspaten....



 Hab ich auch


----------



## LB-Biker (30. Mai 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Hab ich auch


und, kann man damit arbeiten, oder ist so nen Teil in Schlumpfhausen besser aufgehoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (30. Mai 2010)

Bundeswehrklappspaten sind die einzigen die was taugen.(ich kenne ehrlichgesagt auch keine anderen)


----------



## pedalentreter22 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich versteck meinen normalen Spaten immer im Wald.
Ist eigentlich das einfachste.


----------



## mtb66 (30. Mai 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Na will mir keiner seine Rampenmaße verraten?



Würde sagen testen, testen, testen,...


----------



## snoopz (31. Mai 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> und, kann man damit arbeiten, oder ist so nen Teil in Schlumpfhausen besser aufgehoben?



Also für größere Erdarbeiten ist der Natobagger einfach zu kurz. Da bekommt mans im Kreuz.


----------



## LB-Biker (31. Mai 2010)

Habe mir das Teil gekauft, ich hoffe die Qualität stimmt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-BW-Meta...cmd=ViewItem&pt=NATO_Shop&hash=item4cefab49b6


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, den gleich habe ich auch. Damit ham wir damals Bäume gefällt  Allerdings habe ich meinen nicht bezahlt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

Moin, seitdem ich endlich nen gescheiten Absprung gelernt habe (ala Bunny hop) bin ich aus meinen alten Rampen "rausgewachsen" da sie komplett falsch stehen ( halt zu nahe).

Da ich jetzt die Sommerferien nutzen will, um nen paar Tricks in der Luft zu lernen, und es im Wald ungünstig ist verletzt im Busch zu liegen, habe ich mir jetzt nen Platz besorgt, dessen Besitzer nix gegen nen hohen Dirthaufen hat 

Ich stelle mir das ca. so vor, wie ne FMX Rampe, halt nur kleiner, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine (  sowas, halt nur im Dirt-Format).

Jetzt habe ich keine Ahnung, wie hoch Erdhügel und Rampe sein müssen.
Das wichtigere ist der Erdhügel, wieviel m³ brauche ich da?
Gut, die Rampe ist halt so ne Sache, da werde ich mir eh mit der Zeit mehrere Absprungrampen bauen, aber wie groß sollte denn die erste für den Einstieg sein ( halt schon mit dem Hintergrund Tricks zu machen).

Ne menge fragen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es hier Leute gibt die sowas schon gemacht haben und ihr Wissen mit mir teilen wollen 


MfG


----------



## poritz (10. Juni 2010)

also ich würde die landung grundsätzlich größer wie den absprung machen ( ca.0,5 m ) un schau das du die erde nicht fest klopfst ( da wo du landen möchtest ) , da man auf lockere erde weicher fällt als auf feste...
un zum absprung musst hlat gucken wie groß deine landung wird ich würd mich aber schon ne 2 meter hohe landung bauen , also müsste der absprung ca. 1,5 m hoch sein...


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> also ich würde die landung grundsätzlich größer wie den absprung machen ( ca.0,5 m ) un schau das du die erde nicht fest klopfst ( da wo du landen möchtest ) , da man auf lockere erde weicher fällt als auf feste...
> un zum absprung musst hlat gucken wie groß deine landung wird ich würd mich aber schon ne 2 meter hohe landung bauen , also müsste der absprung ca. 1,5 m hoch sein...




Jupp so an 1,5 m habe ich auch gedacht, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher wie hoch die Rampe höchstens sein darf bei ner 2 m Landung...

Oder ist das egal, da ich die Rampe nach hinten verschieben kann?


Nen anderes Problem wäre, wie ich die Geschwindigkeit draufbekomme, das Teil stünde halt auf ner flachen Wiese. Habt ihr da noch Startrampen oder sowas in der richtung?


MfG


----------



## poritz (10. Juni 2010)

die perfekte lösung wäre halt ein hang aber so kannste dir ja ne art startturm bauen ( z.B. ganz viele palette auf einander stapeln un zusammen nageln un dann halt n brrttt runter) oder hallt rein treten


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juni 2010)

ok, danke!
Das mit der Palette ist ne gute Idee, müsste ich mir halt noch irgendwo organisieren, passt aber.

Ich müsste halt alles Rampenmäßiges (also auch den Startturm) jeden Abend wegräumen und abschließen, damit sich da keine übermütigen Kinder den Hals verrenken.

Aber das sollte ja gehen, indem ich das Brett von den Paletten runternehme.

MfG


----------



## LB-Biker (3. August 2010)

So, wen`s juckt wie es mit dem Dirtjump Double ausging:

Ich habe dem Eigentümer die fertigen Pläne vorgelegt und als er gemerkt hatte, dass die Landung 2m groß werden soll dachte er ich will ihn verarschen, als er jedoch gemerkt hat das es mein Ernst ist hat er kalte Füße bekommen... Satz mit X sag ich da nur 

Jetzt habe ich mich mehr oder weniger Gezwungen auf DH spezialisiert, gibts hier im Umkreis von 50 Km zwar keine Strecke, lässt sich mit Trails ect. aber besser trainieren als Dj.

MfG


----------

